# Here is a ero style pen



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

This one uses 7mm tubes. I made it with colobo found out that the other ones that I made the instructions were a little off figured that the center band goes where the center bushing is wrong the left bushing is for the center band. I used hut shelwax for a finish sorry for the out of focus pic. I will be working on photos now going to take a little break from wood working. To work on my photo ability the pic here look great when I took it but seems to be out of focus sorry about that.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore,

Even out of focus, the pen turned out great. I love working with cocobolo on the lathe, it has such nice figure and you can always count on a nice finished piece.

Good job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

OK,,,what is this 

" Day 4 .... so far so good "

Is this the how many days you have been back on the forum ? 


=======



Bob N said:


> Glenmore,
> 
> Even out of focus, the pen turned out great. I love working with cocobolo on the lathe, it has such nice figure and you can always count on a nice finished piece.
> 
> Good job!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> OK,,,what is this
> 
> ...


Nope.... days without smoke


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Great job Glenmore.... I love the looks of cocobolo but deals me fits when I breath it. Nice looking pen. 

Bob, keep it up buddy!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking Pen Glenmore. Mighty fine job.


Bob keep it up buddy.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Nope.... days without smoke



Outstanding Bob! (think of all the extra cash for router bits.....)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore, such a beautiful pen does deserve a nice sharp photo. PLEASE, practice you're photography.

Bob, you have a lot of catching up to do, I just calculated that from 40 cigs a day to zero has been approx. 9216 days for me. My secret was to make myself feel like vomiting at the slightest whiff of smoke, but I must also admit that the heart attack might have had a bearing on the desire to stop.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

I wish you all the luck in the world 

I quit one or two times but it got me again 

I cut out smoking, I cut out drinking, I cut out women, now I cut out paper dolls, but in my case I cut out things in wood with very sharp tools 


========



Bob N said:


> Nope.... days without smoke


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry Glenmore, I didn't mean to hijack your nice pen thread.

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Quit twice before in my life, but after 40 years of this, I am going to make it final this time before it makes me final :sold:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> OK,,,what is this
> 
> ...


Hey Bobj3,

I know that putting wooden pens in your mouth is harmful to your health BUT *smoking them would be horrible!!*

*Whatever made you start smoking pens??!!*
(that is the topic isn't it?)

*It's good that Glenmore, with his beautiful pen, inspired you to quit smoking them?!!*


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Bob
> 
> I wish you all the luck in the world
> 
> ...


Bobj3,

You said you stopped smoking pens... Now women too?!! I'll bet they were really hazardous!!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob N said:


> Sorry Glenmore, I didn't mean to hijack your nice pen thread.
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Quit twice before in my life, but after 40 years of this, I am going to make it final this time before it makes me final :sold:


No need to be sorry here Bob I think that it others here on the post that should be though. I think it's great that you are quiting smoking. But for the others to come on and not even mention what kind of work that I did. Is just plain WRONG.  So it's not your fault at all.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Glenmore said:


> This one uses 7mm tubes. I made it with colobo found out that the other ones that I made the instructions were a little off figured that the center band goes where the center bushing is wrong the left bushing is for the center band. I used hut shelwax for a finish sorry for the out of focus pic. I will be working on photos now going to take a little break from wood working. To work on my photo ability the pic here look great when I took it but seems to be out of focus sorry about that.


Very NICE looking pen!

I like that Ero style... 

Great job!!

Yep, just a little work on not moving while taking the pics.


----------

